# Culinary gifts this year



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2016)

What cooking related gifts are you giving or hoping for this year?

So far, DW is getting a toaster oven, earthenware bowls for bibimbap, a gross of bamboo chopsticks (since we always seem to run out), and my boy is getting Japanese tea mugs since he loves green so much.

What is Santa (or Hannukah Harry) bringing you and/or yours this holiday season?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 23, 2016)

For Christmas gifts, I made Dijon-style mustard and then made honey mustard with honey from our backyard beehives and jalapeño mustard with peppers from our garden. I put one 4-oz. jar of each in decorative boxes from the dollar store and DH mailed them off.


----------



## blissful (Dec 23, 2016)

all year long as I was updating my herb/spice cabinet, I bought good quality bulk sizes, then repackaged to fit my rack, and 2x3 and 3x4 inch zip lock bags, labeled to give as gifts. I ended up with a dozen new spices and then the herbs I grew and dried. And seeds I collect for gardening for next year. I put these in small wood boxes and made quite a collection. I sent off a few collections to my grown son that lives far away. I think he'll be happy with them. I hope he likes the spices more than the cute wood boxes, but you just never know.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2016)

I try to give a useful culinary gift to each of my daughters even year.  This year they're getting Cuisinart mini food processors.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 23, 2016)

Got my Dad a new corkscrew and a kitchen scale. What I wanted was a goro iron and a pressure cooker/smoker. Not happening.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 23, 2016)

We are buying ourselves, with my xmas bonus, a single, induction burner and a fondue set with multiple bowls.


----------



## Addie (Dec 23, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> Got my Dad a new corkscrew and a kitchen scale. What I wanted was a goro iron and a pressure cooker/smoker. Not happening.



Are you going to receive those chicken sneakers?


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 23, 2016)

Addie said:


> Are you going to receive those chicken sneakers?


Yup. Those are from my brother--I took the money out of his estate. Technically, as Trustee I am allowed $25/hour. So my brother bought me those--he hated that I coloured my hair purple and never understood my fixation with chickens. I haven't been keeping track of the hours. Everything goes to my Mom and Dad. As long as my Dad is good with how I spend the money (airline tickets, storage costs, etc.), we are good. The money will go to help care for my Mom. That is what my brother would have wanted.


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 23, 2016)

I got a food processor  from Mr right, I know Mr Perfect will give me kitchen stuff because when he was out shopping our jeweler was down with the flu and we dont buy from any one else and he  always give jewelry or  kitchen stuff.

We  giving away  chocolate , plastic bags  ( they wanted  that type and asked me to buy it, when ever I got to that store, which doesnt happen often),  liquorice ( proper stuff made with liquorice root)  and  some sandwich stuff ( insider joke, it will bring laughter) and  1 liter of milk ( also inside joke, got farm fresh milk ).


----------



## Addie (Dec 23, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> Yup. Those are from my brother--I took the money out of his estate. Technically, as Trustee *I am allowed $25/hour*. So my brother bought me those--he hated that I coloured my hair purple and never understood my fixation with chickens. I haven't been keeping track of the hours. Everything goes to my Mom and Dad. As long as my Dad is good with how I spend the money (airline tickets, storage costs, etc.), we are good. The money will go to help care for my Mom. That is what my brother would have wanted.



I understand completely. When I lost my daughter, she had a very large settlement coming from an automobile accident. So I asked the lawyer to ask the court to name me executrix of the estate. The court gave me a booklet explaining the rules and my responsibilities. Since three of her children were already in the process of being adopted, I did not have to include them in the final settlement. But I did. I felt it was only right and what my daughter would have wanted. I explained to the adopting parents that the money was to be deposited into a trust fund and could only be used for their education costs or extreme medical needs. The same day they got the checks, they cashed them and the kids never say a cent. I should have brought them to court over it. But I let it go. Only one parent lived by the instructions. She sent the child she adopted to an expensive private school.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 23, 2016)

We'd buy these anyway, but got 1/8 of a wheel of Parm Reg for $6.39/lb anda big bar of gruyere for $9.25/lb.  Plus we got a bag of 100 little necks, used some for the paella.  Rest will be for clam pasta next week.  They have all been steamed picked and frozen in steaming liquid.  Oh, it was $18 for the bag.  Cheapest elsewhere was $10 for 50.  Bless Restaurant Depot.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 23, 2016)

Bought gf a Phillips pasta machine...she loves pasta so I figured she would like this...


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 24, 2016)

As it turns out, I am giving mostly food for gifts.  Step children received cookies, canned green chiles and apple pie filling.  One sister gets canned green chiles and recipes for dishes she raved about.  Other sis gets a canner load of turkey stock.  She was here last week when I was complaining that I did not have room in the pantry for the stock, when she lit up!  She is giving me the best granola I have ever eaten, from a recipe she has developed.


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 24, 2016)

I got a waffle bowl machine! Woho I can make  waffle bowls  that I can eat again.
Oh and my husband got me a marble rolling pin!!   Oh and my daughter gave me expensive chocolate... it was horrible, no chocolate flavour only fat..


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 24, 2016)

Does beer count? I'm giving my brother's and daughter's BF each an 8 pack of assorted craft beers. My youngest brother is getting a big ol' rack of beef ribs I cut off of a prime rib yesterday. We are also giving one of my daughters a set of baking dishes. My other brother and sister are getting a box of assorted goodies from the deli. Stuffed olives, smoked sausage, mustard, pate, etc.....

My daughter is spending xmas with her mother(my ex wife), so I made them up a box...a small prime rib roast, some assorted deli salads, Borsin cheese, smoked sausage, pickled peppers, and a tin of assorted squares and baked goodies that gf made up...


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 24, 2016)

I made everyone in TB's family a tradition from mine, Cheese Straws. They are basically just little strips of cheesy pastry that are not uncommon. However, this "family secret" recipe has an extra kick to it. Everyone raves about them and I haven't made them in years. We have stopped drawing names for gifts so I just decided to give everyone a little thank you gift for being my family! 

I got homemade wontons from my good friend. That's the best culinary gift I could ever get!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 24, 2016)

Rocklobster said:


> Does beer count? ..



Is the Pope Catholic?
Your gifts sound great, Rock.



LPBeier said:


> I made everyone in TB's family a tradition from mine, Cheese Straws. They are basically just little strips of cheesy pastry that are not uncommon. However, this "family secret" recipe has an extra kick to it. Everyone raves about them and I haven't made them in years. We have stopped drawing names for gifts so I just decided to give everyone a little thank you gift for being my family!
> 
> I got homemade wontons from my good friend. That's the best culinary gift I could ever get!



Any chance we can get the recipe (plus secrets) for the cheese straws, Lyd?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 24, 2016)

(Putting self on Rock's  and LP's gift lists).


----------



## buckytom (Dec 24, 2016)

Lol. Me too.

DW ended up with the Breville mini toaster oven, an OXO food mill, 2 large earthenware bibimbap bowls, Godiva chocolate pretzels, a bamboo steamer stack, and boricha tea bags (roasted barley tea).

My boy is getting some neat Japanese style tea cups, and n assortment of various furikake.

I'm hoping to get a Stihl Ms271 Farm Boss chainsaw with a 20" bar. 

Yeah, it's culinary. We make s'mores in the fire pit, and the wood ain't cutting itself.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 24, 2016)

(Putting self on Bucky's gift list).


----------



## Katie H (Dec 24, 2016)

Over the last several years I've given Glenn's children (and spouses) a "family" gift in addition to their individual items.

Last year one of them was a family move night theme.  I learned everyone's favorite movie, candy and soft drink.  Bought some of each of those and also included some amazing popcorn from the local Mennonite market, along with popping oil and assorted sprinkle-on flavored salts.  I found a small quantity of tear-off "tickets" like the kind school fairs use and sprinkled them all through the treats and movies.  As you might guess, the basket was quite large, especially since there were 6 family members.

This year that family is getting  a games gift.  Not electronic.  Good old old-fashioned board games.  I found a fantastic Christmas monopoly and added a traditional scrabble one and tucked in a copy of _Polar Express_ for some holiday movie viewing.  Not culinary like last year's but I think they'll have fun.

The three food-related gifts this year will be for Glenn's son and his family, for his other daughter and her family and for Glenn's elderly mother.

For the son, I made a hot chocolate basket with homemade hot cocoa mix, peppermint sticks for flavor and stirring, mini marshmallows, chocolate kisses (for added chocolate jolt), and mugs for all three of them.  Big mugs for mommy and daddy and a smaller one for the little 3-year-old guy.

His mother is a regular coffee drinker so her basket includes a container of her favorite coffee, a canister of sugar, a canister of her favorite powdered creamer, and a cheery holiday mug.

His daughter (not the one who received the movie gift), will get all the fixins' for something she calls M&M soup.  It is nothing more than lots of different kinds of M&Ms all mixed together and scooped when one needs an M&M "fix."

I found a cute M&M bucket-like container this summer at Goodwill that holds about a gallon of whatever and put that in the basket with a pretty little Lucite scooper...and a bag of each variety of M&Ms.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 24, 2016)

buckytom said:


> Any chance we can get the recipe (plus secrets) for the cheese straws, Lyd?


You know how it goes Bucky T, I could tell you but then I'd have to... 

Awe heck, T'is the season and all! 

Lydia B's Awesome Cheese Straws

There, DG, you are on my list!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 24, 2016)

Every year, I give away homemade wine, condiments, sauerkraut, and canned goods.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 24, 2016)

Aww, thanks, LP!

I used to make pickled green beans for my sibs.  They would eat the whole jar over the sink, and called them "sinkies".  Similar to Grandma's pickled beans, but not quite.

When we had wild raspberries, before the idiot from the county decided to illegally scoop up a bunch of our land after a flood, I also made wild raspberry cordial.  I started it at least six months before gifting.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 24, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Every year, I give away homemade wine, condiments, sauerkraut, and canned goods.


Okay, I am getting on Steve's gift list!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 24, 2016)

DG, I love pickled green beans and raspberry cordial. My Mom used to make both. I loved the cordial over ice or vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 24, 2016)

LPBeier said:


> Okay, I am getting on Steve's gift list!





(Putting self on Steve's gift list).

LP, we should be getting a lot of gifts this year!

That raspberry cordial was to die for...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 25, 2016)

I'll make up a jar of preserved lemons for Goober once we land at Loverly's place - whenever that ends up being. 



I'm not going to be on anyone's gift list this year. I was a bad girl...


----------



## rodentraiser (Dec 25, 2016)

My friend Lisa was down to ragged spatulas and broken wooden spoons. So I got her spatulas, wooden spoons, a wok to replace her cheap teflon one, some salt and pepper shakers to match her butter dish, and a lovely shabby chic clock for her kitchen to replace the ugly modern one that didn't work. 

I got an ice cream maker, among other things that are not cuisine related.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2016)

I bought the Christmas Dinner Mom is cooking later...


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 25, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I bought the Christmas Dinner Mom is cooking later...


I'd say you are both getting (and giving) great gifts!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 26, 2016)

Well, my Mom in law loves me! 

She overheard me at the family Christmas dinner a couple of weeks ago talking to my Sister-in-law about kitchen stuff. They are downsizing from a large house with full basement to a 350 sq ft cabin in the middle of nowhere. They have put a lot of things in storage but have also been downsizing quite a bit. I said if she had any spatulas, wooden spoons or whisks she didn't want I am in need of some. I broke two plastic handled spatulas that same day making my contributions to the dinner.

For some reason we were also talking about dish scrub brushes, turkey basters (mine disintegrated) and mini serving spatulas (Pampered Chef). 

So, Mom told her not to give me anything and brought me a gift bag with a big purple bow! What was inside?


4 spatulas with wooden handles
6 different sized wooden spoons
3 whisks
a pack of 4 scrub brushes
2 Pampered Chef servers (her friend sells it)
a really nice pottery holder to put them all in because my drawers are overflowing!
I was so touched, especially when she hadn't given her daughters and granddaughters gifts. But because we had them over for dinner today and I do baking and stuff for her (Dad is diabetic and has a sweet tooth so I make things he can eat with natural sweeteners).

Now I have to figure out what I can make to use all my cool toys! 

Oh yeah and there was a turkey baster too! Too bad I didn't make turkey today!


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 26, 2016)

I got Russian ballpoint  piping tips  from my mother in law, she is amazing.  She always find what I really wants-


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 26, 2016)

We ordered the induction burner, ended up getting a NuWave, the fondue pot with inserts, plus fondue plates and forks.  I decided to do some comparison shopping and ended up getting all the above for just over $30 more than what the induction burner and pot would have cost on Amazon, even having to pay shipping for 2 orders.  Fondue plates and forks are expensive, guess they figure they've gotcha if you are looking for something special like that.  We should be able to pick up the burner today, found a place that had it locally on sale and ordered it on-line, and the rest of the stuff should be here by the end of the week at latest.  Can't wait to try out the induction burner.  It's supposed to be able to get to 500 F.  Stir frys here we come!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 26, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> I got Russian ballpoint  piping tips  from my mother in law, she is amazing.  She always find what I really wants-



I love my Russian piping tips!


----------



## blissful (Dec 26, 2016)

I talked with my son that lives far away last night. I had hoped he liked the herbs and spices and seeds in the wood boxes. HE DID! He was all talkie about the seeds and which to plant for next year, the productivity of each kind, and which produce all summer and which die off first, talkie talkie. It was so nice. He's a very quiet person, so I was surprised by all his curiosity and talk. He liked the spices and herbs for cooking. And he asked me about the boxes, where I got them and he said he liked them. (I do too.) So the gift was well received, yippee! It made my christmas.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 26, 2016)

Rocklobster said:


> Bought gf a Phillips pasta machine...she loves pasta so I figured she would like this...




what brand is it? and please review after using.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 26, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> I got Russian ballpoint  piping tips ...-




????


----------



## Addie (Dec 26, 2016)

Gee LP, I envy your present from your MIL. I used to have a couple of sets of wooden tools. But like always, my kids come in and help themselves to them Their excuse is "they never can find them in the stores." I let it slide. Yeah, go ahead, take them, I can always get new ones. I don't think my kids have ever heard of the Dollar Store. It is time for me to make a trip there and replenish my supply. I am always looking at Zulily.com. They have some great kitchen stuff. And reasonably priced.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 26, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> what brand is it? and please review after using.


It is the Phillips Advance Collection pasta maker...gf loves pasta, so I figured she would like to take things up a notch and start making her own fresh stuff. She plans on using it for tonight's dinner, so I will let you know  how it goes...


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 26, 2016)

Well, it's a bit of a reach to call it "culinary", but I got a Powerhorse 2000 watt inverter generator for the camping trailer.  With the generator, it gives us the option of being able to use the microwave when camping out in the woods and far off the grid (this is the tenuous link to cooking  ).


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 26, 2016)

Rocklobster said:


> It is the Phillips Advance Collection pasta maker...gf loves pasta, so I figured she would like to take things up a notch and start making her own fresh stuff. She plans on using it for tonight's dinner, so I will let you know  how it goes...


  I have a Simac Pastamatic (made in Italy) that hadn't been used since the last millennium, but started using it again this year.  I used the measuring cup that came with it, but the pasta was a little too wet to extrude properly.  I made the second batch a little drier, which worked much better, and can now judge when it is the right consistency.  I'm assuming the same will apply for the Philips.

  There is no comparison between fresh pasta and the dried stuff.  If the Pastamatic dies I'll be shopping for a Philips.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 26, 2016)

Addie said:


> Gee LP, I envy your present from your MIL. I used to have a couple of sets of wooden tools. But like always, my kids come in and help themselves to them Their excuse is "they never can find them in the stores." I let it slide. Yeah, go ahead, take them, I can always get new ones. I don't think my kids have ever heard of the Dollar Store. It is time for me to make a trip there and replenish my supply. I am always looking at Zulily.com. They have some great kitchen stuff. And reasonably priced.


Addie, I now have a special relationship with my MIL. She and I had a rough go of it the first few years because our upbringings were very different. But we got past it and she treats me like her one of her daughters (she has 3 and 2 sons). I lost a few items to two "daughters" I have been mentoring but like you I let it slide.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 26, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> ????



Charlie, CakePoet is talking about piping tips used for cake and pastry decorating. There are several "Russian style" tips. The ball tips make a nice design on cupcakes or pastries. The top image is of ball tips and the bottom one is the floral tips like I use.

Hope that helps.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 26, 2016)

Wow, we tried out the induction burner, it really is much faster. Only thing is All Clad stock/pasta pot isn't induction ready, so we'll have to buy an adapter or a different pot.  Craig is talking about getting another one since the burners themselves don't add heat.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 26, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> I have a Simac Pastamatic (made in Italy) that hadn't been used since the last millennium, but started using it again this year.  I used the measuring cup that came with it, but the pasta was a little too wet to extrude properly.  I made the second batch a little drier, which worked much better, and can now judge when it is the right consistency.  I'm assuming the same will apply for the Philips.
> 
> There is no comparison between fresh pasta and the dried stuff.  If the Pastamatic dies I'll be shopping for a Philips.


GF used it tonight..of course, I had to stick my nose in her business...she gives it two thumbs up. She made two batches. The first was a basic recipe from the users manual and the second was an Italian one we got and translated from the internet...both were good. The machine works surprisingly fast, very quiet and makes nice noodles...about 15 minutes from start to finish. Has 4 attachments, makes spaghetti, pene, fettucine, and lasagna strips which can be used for making pappardelle, or ravioli...looking forward to making them all.  Comes apart for easy cleaning..We were very happy with the texture and flavor...I may have created a pasta snob. If she wants pasta for dinner I guess she'll have to make the noodles...Let's hope it is durable...time will tell, but for now, it all good news!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 26, 2016)

Lol, Rock, about creating a pasta snob. A lot like bread snobs. Something really basic, just a starch,  that can really be a beautiful thing.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 26, 2016)

I was pleasantly surprised by a nice gift, the Le Creuset Multi-function Braiser with Grill Pan Lid.

This thing: Multi-Function Braiser with Grill Pan Lid | Le Creuset

I don't get a night off from work very often, but when I do I usually eat a second dinner around 10 PM, well after anyone else's schedule, so I get to make a treat for myself. I therefore make things like lamb shoulder chops,  or beef underblade steaks in a grill pan with onions and potatoes. The grill pan lid on this thing is going to come in handy, but it seems weird to me that flame will be applied directly to the surface of what is otherwise the lid. 

And then I realized that the bottom pan, with which I can't wait to try my first paella, also has the ceramic coating that contacts the flame.

Since this is my first piece of enameled cast iron, are there any things that I should be wary? Any tips for use or cleaning?

TIA.


----------



## Allyann (Dec 26, 2016)

I got a Sunbeam Dehydrator which I am going to try out today on my herbs


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 26, 2016)

buckytom said:


> ...Since this is my first piece of enameled cast iron, are there any things that I should be wary? Any tips for use or cleaning?...



Don't drop it on your foot.  enameled cast iron takes a long time to get to temp and holds the heat well.  You'll find it will become a favorite over time as it's great for al kinds of applications.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm excited to get an *Anova Sous Vide cooker *for Christmas! I've been wanting one a long time and I can't wait to get started using it when we get back from our Mexican Cruise. I'd sure love some favorite meal ideas from those of you who have one.  TIA


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 27, 2016)

buckytom said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by a nice gift, the Le Creuset Multi-function Braiser with Grill Pan Lid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll love it...


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks Andy and Rock.

I plan on using the grill pan lid tonight since my boy will be at his MMA gym for a few hours, and DW will be at her gym. I took the night off before I collapsed from exhaustion, so I'm going to treat myself to a nice thick steak and sauteed onions and mushrooms.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2016)

buckytom said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by a nice gift, the Le Creuset Multi-function Braiser with Grill Pan Lid.
> 
> This thing: Multi-Function Braiser with Grill Pan Lid | Le Creuset
> 
> ...


I love my LC Braiser--mine's 33 yrs. old, pre-grill-pan lid. But, I love my LC grill pan, too. 

Season it. Even if the instructions don't tell you to, season it like you would season CI. I have cardboard inserts (from liquor/wine boxes) that I put in mine so as not to chip the rim (I put my lid upside down inside to store it). Keep the box in case you ever want to exercise the life-time warranty (makes shipping easier). If you get slight stains on the inside, use baking soda and vinegar paste to clean it. Don't put it in the dishwasher. Use non-metal utensils in Braiser. You can get rid of your hand weights if you use it often enough...lifting it off the stove into the oven and back out again is enough of a workout to maintain upper body/arm strength. 

I love all my LC cookware. I have tons of it. The Braiser was one of the add-on pieces my Mom bought me when she bought me my starter set. She also bought me the lasagne pan and the 12" skillet at that time. I like that the Braiser lid I have fits on my largest skillet (which I think is a 12"). Now I want the grill pan lid! I have had mine since I graduated from HS. Through the years, I have added pieces. I have had one DO replaced. Make sure EVERYONE in the household knows how to cook and clean them. I periodically put water and a little bit of bleach in the pieces (my instruction booklet says how much to use--don't have it with me in MN), heat it, and let it simmer on the stove for I think an hour. That removes any stains that might occur. I soak it overnight if it is really grimy--clean the outside every time--again I use baking soda and vinegar paste. We used some of my pans for photo shoots, I had to clean them to get them ready. That taught me to keep the outside clean, too. 

I hope you enjoy it! It is an expensive pan, your boy will be inheriting it some day, so teach him how to take good care of it. I have no kids, but I have already taught the two boys who are getting my collection how to take care of the different pans and finishes.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks very much, CWS. Good info to know.

I saved the box and the cardboard used to separate the lid from the pot. I plan on storing it that way.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 2, 2017)

I forgot to add that I got 4 ramekins as a gift. It's sort of a family joke.

Several years ago, we were staying at a hotel in Amish country, and the buffet style restaurant in the hotel had delicious peach cobbler in little ramekins. Since there was no room service, DW asked me to bring 2 of them back to our room after dinner for a late night snack. I wrapped them in napkins and put them in my camera bag to bring back to the room.
We never ended up eating them, and after we checked out the next day, I realized that I still had the cobbler ramekins in my bag. By then, we were half way home so there was no way to return them.

My wife and son have continuously teased me about stealing from the poor, hardworking, and pious Amish people. So, DW finally bought me my own ramekins, and I'll have to return the purloined ones the next time we go back to Lancaster. Although, then I will only have 4 ramekins, not 6... 

I think I may try my hand at a chocolate soufflé pretty soon. 

X6.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2017)

I got a pasta maker for Christmas.  It's a basic hand cranked model but I'm looking forward to making lasagna, ravioli and some long pastas. Also got a pasta drying rack and crimper/cutter.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 2, 2017)

Andy, you can also use that hand crank pasta maker to sheet small amounts of fondant for cake decorations!

I am sure that is a valuable tip for you!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 2, 2017)

I received several gifts:
An Instantpot 
A stovetop smoker
A Javelin instant read thermometer 
And Soup Socks


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 3, 2017)

Soup socks, *msm*?  I'm going to venture a guess and say that they are used for corralling soup seasonings like garlic cloves, peppercorns, and bay leaves? I use a large tea steeper for that, but those sound "cute".


I made a jar of preserved lemons for Goober. We did our gift exchange today (well, Monday) and he said "what do I do with these?". So nice to know something culinary that Mr. Smarty Pants hasn't found out about yet.  I told him he could find answers on The Google, then added that they are great for chicken or pasta dishes. He's curious, so he'll play around with them.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 3, 2017)

CG - Soup Socks


----------



## Silversage (Jan 3, 2017)

I got a SearZall for my blowtorch and a PolyScience Smoking Gun.  

Kay, you're going to love the Anova, until you just get bored with perfection!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 3, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Soup socks, *msm*?  I'm going to venture a guess and say that they are used for corralling soup seasonings like garlic cloves, peppercorns, and bay leaves? I use a large tea steeper for that, but those sound "cute".
> 
> 
> I made a jar of preserved lemons for Goober. We did our gift exchange today (well, Monday) and he said "what do I do with these?". So nice to know something culinary that Mr. Smarty Pants hasn't found out about yet.  I told him he could find answers on The Google, then added that they are great for chicken or pasta dishes. He's curious, so he'll play around with them.





LPBeier said:


> CG - Soup Socks



Thank you LP. That's the ones. 
I can fit a whole medium size chicken in one sock along with the stock veggies (onion, carrots, celery, leek tops and parsley stems). When done I pull out the sock and no straining required. I use a large tea ball for small spices such as peppercorns or picking spices. I love these soup socks. I used get frustrated straining or making cheese cloth bundles.


----------



## Steven c (Jan 3, 2017)

I found myself a nice vintage #8 slant logo Griswold cast iron skillet. I don't have it stripped and seasoned yet. It should make a nice addition to a few others I've picked up.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 16, 2017)

I thought that this might make an interesting gift...  

Ross


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyOI7FI6DJ4


----------



## blissful (Jun 16, 2017)

Ross, that cook this page...pretty interesting. I can see myself cooking with my grandchild-in-law, she's 4, putting the food on the page then cooking it. That would be fun. Though, I imagine she might try to help her mom after that, putting food on mom's recipe book pages. ha ha.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 16, 2017)

blissful.....

I hadn't thought about cooking with kids... That's a great idea...

I'd think a youngster could be enticed to learn some great kitchen skills.. 

Maybe a bit older than 4 tho, for the reason you give......   

Ross


----------

